
Northern Ireland Town Fakes Prosperity for G8 Summit - jalanco
http://www.theworld.org/2013/05/northern-ireland-town-fakes-prosperity-for-g8-summit/
======
anon1685
Funny how things change. This kind of bullshit was developed into an art form
in communist regimes. Does this say something about the future of capitalism?

